# That Moment When You Realize It's Over



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

FBI Director James Comey's announcement that he is clearing Hillary Clinton of any wrongdoing was that moment when I realized it's over.  America the beautiful is no more.  She has been replaced by something that is insidiously evil, lawless, and corrupt to it's very core. The foundation upon which America once stood has just been shattered as surely as if some invisible hand had taken a sledge hammer to the four corners of our land.

The American Justice System has been irreparably compromised, the confidence of the FBI, NYPD law enforcement and US citizens has just been utterly destroyed and America as we once knew it is officially gone.

Looking back on how we got to this point, there were many signs along the way. The churches slowly stopped preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ replacing it with a gospel of hedonism (Joel Osteen is a case in point). The American people no longer could discern the difference between the church and the world, the politician and the criminal. In the end, we were told we could not longer differentiate between a man and a woman. The lines of right and wrong slowly disappeared while people were texting on their personal i phones or watching the latest series of the Walking Dead.

So  here we are.  The summer is past and we are not saved.  Instead we are now facing the hour of reckoning.  A reckoning few understand and even fewer have prepared themselves for.

Not that it matters now but I did decide to research some history about the man John Podesta and his now famous brother.  I learned that John Podesta was the Chief of Staff during Bill Clinton's presidency.  I also learned that John Podesta was the man chosen to lead President Obama's transition team and that he later became Senior Advisor to President Barack Obama in 2014. John Podesta is also the man who could possibly become Chief of Staff in Hillary Clinton's administration.

Here is an in-depth report on the background of John Podesta.  What you are about to learn will explain much about the unlawful power grab we are now witnessing:


With the FBI Director now standing down, it is likely that Hillary Clinton will steal this election without even a murmur from the mainstream media.  What we are observing is an unprecedented power grab and with it, a serious compromise of our Department of Justice, FBI and the law enforcement agencies throughout our land.

If Hillary Clinton is sworn into office on January 20, 2017, I believe we will be at war with Russia before the end of next year.  While a Clinton Administration will spell the end for America and her future, it does not spell the end for those of us who have placed our trust in God.  The Lord works in mysterious ways.  It could be that He will permit the floodgates of hell to be opened at this time in history in order to bring forth His final judgment and cleanse this land of the filth that has overrun it for far too long.

I had hopes that God would pour out his mercy one last time and grant the American people an opportunity to realize how close we came to going over the cliff but now it does appear that there is no stopping what has been put into motion.  I hope I am wrong and that the country wakes up on November 9th to a Trump presidency but what I saw happen today gives me serious pause to believe it possible.

This election is a defining moment for our country.  The American people are either going to vote for their slavery or they will vote for their freedom.    Hillary Clinton represents a slavery which only immigrants from communist nations could fully comprehend.  What she will do during her first year in office will make Obama's first year look like a dream you wished you could return to.  Even moderate Democrats are dreading the thought of her election. If she wins, it's over.

On the other hand if you are voting for Trump, you are voting for your freedom and the freedom of your children.  It doesn't mean that all of our problems will disappear overnight.  They won't.  But we'll at least have hope and an opportunity to revive America with God's help.

This is the final stand.  If we don't take back our country now, we never will.  May God grant us the courage and wisdom to do what is right in His Eyes.  Every American needs to get out and vote on November 8th as if their lives, their children's lives and their future depended upon it. Because it does.









__________________________________________________________________


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 6, 2016)

That was a great post....


----------



## Tilly (Nov 6, 2016)

Exceptionally well said, Mrs M


----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2016)

sad


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2016)

... and the America hating left celebrates...


----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2016)

this is what America has become.

nothing but a bunch of bananas.


----------



## Blackrook (Nov 6, 2016)

I am also in mourning.  My grandfather was an FBI agent, so there is some personal loss involved in the discrediting of this once great agency.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> FBI Director James Comey's announcement that he is clearing Hillary Clinton of any wrongdoing was that moment when I realized it's over.  America the beautiful is no more.  She has been replaced by something that is insidiously evil, lawless, and corrupt to it's very core. The foundation upon which America once stood has just been shattered as surely as if some invisible hand had taken a sledge hammer to the four corners of our land.
> 
> The American Justice System has been irreparably compromised, the confidence of the FBI, NYPD law enforcement and US citizens has just been utterly destroyed and America as we once knew it is officially gone.



  All is not yet lost, but I agree that this election marks a crucial point in our nation's history—the point that decides whether we will recover, or whether we will slide deeper into corruption and degradation.

  If Mr.Trump wins, expect to see a massive cleanout of the corruption in the Justice Department, the FBI, and in many other parts of the federal government that sides with Mrs. Clinton.  He may do it out of spitefulness and vengeance, rather than out of a genuine concern over corruption, but even if for the wrong reason, I expect that he will do the right thing, here.




Mrs. M. said:


> Looking back on how we got to this point, there were many signs along the way. The churches slowly stopped preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ replacing it with a gospel of hedonism (Joel Osteen is a case in point). The American people no longer could discern the difference between the church and the world, the politician and the criminal. In the end, we were told we could not longer differentiate between a man and a woman. The lines of right and wrong slowly disappeared while people were texting on their personal i phones or watching the latest series of the Walking Dead.



  As prophesied in 2 Timothy 4:3-4:

 3 For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears;

4 And they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables.
  There will be those who will not listen to the true Gospel and the true commandments of God, but who will seek preachers who will give comfort and support to their sins and their follies; and there will be preachers, and there will be churches, that will turn away from God in order to cater to this audience.

  But there are also churches that, so far, show no signs of giving into this, who stand firm in the gospel, as they understand it; and give no quarter to these deceptions.  Two examples that stand out to me, among major religions, are my own church, the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (popularly known as the “Mormon” church) and the Catholics—both going strong without compromising God's word as they see it.  I have no doubt that there are probably plenty of strong examples among the smaller Protestant sects as well.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 6, 2016)

*In a little less then 48 hours the largest gathering of American jurists will begin. Standing before them is one Hillary Clinton a woman whose crime spree goes back as long as I have been alive. The American people have had to stand down and remain quiet as law enforcement and the Department of Justice gave this woman a pass over and over again.

There have been rapes, murders and thefts committed in the name of this woman. Many civilians and military from many nations have been murdered because of her greed and simply put her raw hate of people. Her raw hate and greed have led her to become America's most prolific serial killer.

Another judgement will take place on November 9th. It will take place on the world stage as the world waits to see IF America is truly a nation of laws of justice OR a nation of criminals and run by a criminal. If America chooses to be run by a Psychotic Serial Killer they will judge us ALL by that lone fact. If they see America choose to rebuild and retake its place in the world they will see that.

On November 8th Americans will be the judges. On November 9th America will be the judged.*


----------



## Vastator (Nov 6, 2016)

If a person waited until this election, to decipher the writing on the wall; they are in for a nasty reality check in the coming year, should Hillary's election come to fruition.

But there are many who have forseen darkness on the horizon and prepared for the coming storm; and good fortune favors the prepared. While calamity, and despair will become the brutal masters of those who did not.

We've already been at war. But this was the "soft" war. A war where no one had to fight. No one had to bleed. No one had to die. Should we lose this war, then the "hard" war shall be thrust upon us. There will be no neutral parties. There will be few prisoners. There are those who will seek protection from those they pledged loyalty to; only to have their hopes turn to horror. Those broken, betrayed masses will then seek comfort in their neighbors only to realize that they themselves, shattered their sense of community. They burned their bridges. They will instead be faced with animosty, and hostility; by those who will place the blame of their mutual hardship at their feet.

Broken, betrayed, desperate, and angry the unprepared will attempt to take by force, those things which used to be freely given, or paid for at a fair price. Those who've spent years taking for granted the comfort of other people's hard work, will learn that; rather than rise to the occasion, they will rise to the level of their experience, and training. For these people I will spare no pity. For they will be my enemies. Whether by their actions in that day. Or by their inaction all those days before.
Dark times are coming. Prepare. By cheap, and stack deep. And when the time comes; give no quarter.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 6, 2016)

For some reason many Democrats just don't want positive change in America, being dupes of the ruling class and the inevitable economic and moral collapse is fine with them. I don't understand it but it's obvious that America is running out of time to change course.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 6, 2016)

It's turning into a cut and paste thread for The Turner Diaries. 

It's one election dongles. There will be another in four years and another four years after that. There will be Congressional elections every two years as well. In a democracy you vote, and whoever wins, wins. Trump may win, we've seen far crazier shite from the American people. But he may not. Simply put if this democracy doesn't live up to your expectations there are others around the world go try one of those. 

You don't get to pick up a gun whenever your mad and don't get your way. Angry? Then organize and get the vote out for what you want. Other than that and you are stuck with the results, like everyone else.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Vastator said:


> If a person waited until this election, to decipher the writing on the wall; they are in for a nasty reality check in the coming year, should Hillary's election come to fruition.
> 
> But there are many who have forseen darkness on the horizon and prepared for the coming storm; and good fortune favors the prepared. While calamity, and despair will become the brutal masters of those who did not.
> 
> ...


You're an excellent writer.  So is Dark Fury.  You guys should contact CK about becoming an Op-ed Contributor.   This forum needs more writers. Think about it.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > FBI Director James Comey's announcement that he is clearing Hillary Clinton of any wrongdoing was that moment when I realized it's over.  America the beautiful is no more.  She has been replaced by something that is insidiously evil, lawless, and corrupt to it's very core. The foundation upon which America once stood has just been shattered as surely as if some invisible hand had taken a sledge hammer to the four corners of our land.
> ...


I've never been more proud of the American people (all) who are taking a stand against Hillary Clinton.  I've seen more Catholics and Mormons taking a strong stand against Clinton than I've seen out of my own denomination.  I commend all of you who have taken a stand against Clinton and her plans for America.  It's good to know there are people who will not compromise their principles no matter how difficult the circumstance.


----------



## turzovka (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> FBI Director James Comey's announcement that he is clearing Hillary Clinton of any wrongdoing was that moment when I realized it's over.  America the beautiful is no more.  She has been replaced by something that is insidiously evil, lawless, and corrupt to it's very core. The foundation upon which America once stood has just been shattered as surely as if some invisible hand had taken a sledge hammer to the four corners of our land.
> 
> The American Justice System has been irreparably compromised, the confidence of the FBI, NYPD law enforcement and US citizens has just been utterly destroyed and America as we once knew it is officially gone.
> 
> ...



Very well articulated thoughts, thanks.

There was never a singular moment it came to me that we had "lost the war" on this nation.   To me it was more a frog in the pan of water on the stove slowly heating, never astute enough to realize he was slowly dying until it becomes too late to escape his fate.

Materialism, hedonism and especially indifference have brought this nation to its knees.  God is an abstract matter to them and most do not want to get too close to that fire --- so they don't.   The media, the govt, the educators and surely hollywood have all contributed nicely  --- assuring the masses that their ways of thinking are all good.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 6, 2016)

The news from the FBI clearly was farcical and fallacious. Should Hillary get in there are measures that will be taken by elected officials to insure that justice will be served.

The next four years should be for healing as a society and nation, no matter who is elected. I have never seen so much derision and hate, exclusive of USMB, during an election season.

I am not giving up, I served my country to preserve our way of life and that extends to whomever sits in the Oval Office.


----------



## I amso IR (Nov 7, 2016)

Come on guys, it is a bitter pill to swallow when someone stabs and cuts as Mr Comey has done. But then he also answerers to someone one or something of a higher station. A few pages back I wrote of someone or something, the "who, what, where, when" to whom he answered at the time. Were Hillary Clinton too prevail, and she may well do it, this cycles election will not be forgotten and will remain at the forefront in the future. The cause will continue and justice will be served where it is deserved. Mrs M, this is not like you at all. Take a break, walk in the fresh air and breath deeply. Smile at the beauty you observe. Disregard that which you have little authority to change, at this time. Thank the God you love, for allowing you to do so. Alex, thank you my friend. I have your back as I also have invested my life in the idea(s) and ideal(s) you espouse. And know this, there are millions more who share those thoughts and ideals. We are going nowhere for now. We will all continue the fight. God expects no less and demands no more. To all who believe in a tall and honest America, never forget, "it ain't over till the fat lady sings"! And she is nowhere to be seen, at this time.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Come on guys, it is a bitter pill to swallow when someone stabs and cuts as Mr Comey has done. But then he also answerers to someone one or something of a higher station. A few pages back I wrote of someone or something, the "who, what, where, when" to whom he answered at the time. Were Hillary Clinton too prevail, and she may well do it, this cycles election will not be forgotten and will remain at the forefront in the future. The cause will continue and justice will be served where it is deserved. Mrs M, this is not like you at all. Take a break, walk in the fresh air and breath deeply. Smile at the beauty you observe. Disregard that which you have little authority to change, at this time. Thank the God you love, for allowing you to do so. Alex, thank you my friend. I have your back as I also have invested my life in the idea(s) and ideal(s) you espouse. And know this, there are millions more who share those thoughts and ideals. We are going nowhere for now. We will all continue the fight. God expects no less and demands no more. To all who believe in a tall and honest America, never forget, "it ain't over till the fat lady sings"! And she is nowhere to be seen, at this time.


No one is singing.


Except for the blind, deaf and dumb


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 7, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> I am also in mourning.  My grandfather was an FBI agent, so there is some personal loss involved in the discrediting of this once great agency.



FBI are still the same guys who put away John Gotti and most of organized crime. Too bad their top guy is now part of the Clinton Crime Family


----------



## bodecea (Nov 7, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> I am also in mourning.  My grandfather was an FBI agent, so there is some personal loss involved in the discrediting of this once great agency.


That happened at the very beginning with J. Edgar Hoover.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 7, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> This is the final stand.  If we don't take back our country now, we never will.  May God grant us the courage and wisdom to do what is right in His Eyes.  Every American needs to get out and vote on November 8th as if their lives, their children's lives and their future depended upon it. Because it does.
> _______________________



Hillary is going to win.  She is the far better choice.

So tell us, when did you first realize Trump was going to lose?


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 7, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I am also in mourning.  My grandfather was an FBI agent, so there is some personal loss involved in the discrediting of this once great agency.
> ...


Absolutely, Frank.  It's not our FBI agents.  It's their boss. Same with DOJ. It's the DOJ boss and ultimately it goes straight to the White House where absolute power is corrupting everything in its path.  So long as the wicked are in control, honest people will be prevented from bringing forth true justice.  It is what it is and I pray it changes soon.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 7, 2016)

I haven't heard this much whining since my daughter was denied "My Little Pony" that she wanted me to buy for her at K-Mart in 1985.....


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > This is the final stand.  If we don't take back our country now, we never will.  May God grant us the courage and wisdom to do what is right in His Eyes.  Every American needs to get out and vote on November 8th as if their lives, their children's lives and their future depended upon it. Because it does.
> ...


candycorn: "She was the far better choice" to be investigated.

I agree and should she get in the world will have the catbird seat on just what she and her hubby have been up to all these years.


----------



## I amso IR (Nov 7, 2016)

I find President Obama, in Michigan today, standing in front of netting designed to protect him from harm from behind, disgraceful and overly protective. It is a shame both candidates have to be protected in this manner while conducting a political speech. This is what _we_, in the land of the Free have become. We deserve what we get! It is not the politics, as IT is what we have become. Blame what and who you will, but put the public at the head of the list.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> FBI Director James Comey's announcement that he is clearing Hillary Clinton of any wrongdoing was that moment when I realized it's over.  America the beautiful is no more. __



Always good to hear the viewpoint from the Kremlin.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 7, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > FBI Director James Comey's announcement that he is clearing Hillary Clinton of any wrongdoing was that moment when I realized it's over.  America the beautiful is no more. __
> ...



Seek help.  You need it. 

We are the Americans who are supporting the candidate who wasn't involved in selling 20% of US Uranium to the Russians in exchange for 146 million dollar donatation by 6 Russian companies to their own foundation.  That would be YOUR CANDIDATE - Hillary Clinton who did that and her foundation - THE CLINTON FOUNDATION - who took the money!  Her Chairman was Podesta was on the board of a Russian company and was reported to have hidden his own Co. shares under his daughter's name.  Spare me your insane conspiracy theories about Trump and the Russian connection.  There isn't one.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 7, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> I find President Obama, in Michigan today, standing in front of netting designed to protect him from harm from behind, disgraceful and overly protective. It is a shame both candidates have to be protected in this manner while conducting a political speech. This is what _we_, in the land of the Free have become. We deserve what we get! It is not the politics, as IT is what we have become. Blame what and who you will, but put the public at the head of the list.


The wicked live in fear.  It doesn't surprise me to hear he was shielding himself with a net.  Maybe it will catch the flies that keep landing on him and Hillary.


----------



## konradv (Nov 7, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> The wicked live in fear.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



You are shills for Russia who is thrilled to support someone who has already signaled to Russia that he would not stand by our NATO allies.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 7, 2016)

*We tomorrow face the most powerful and most deadly cartel in our history. A cartel which has in the past smuggled drugs from south America into the United States via Mena Arkansas. We face a cartel that sold guns to Mexican drug lords which lead DIRECTLY to the deaths of two U.S. lawmen and THOUSANDS of Mexican citizens IN their country.

Tomorrow we face the cartel that used Chris Stevens that sold guns to terrorists. Tomorrow we face the cartel that called Beau Bergdahl a hero when he walked away from his post and it cost 6 American servicemen their lives. Tomorrow we face a cartel that gave 1.7 BILLION dollars to the mother of Islamic State terrorists {Iran}.

Tomorrow we face a cartel that sees one set of rules for you and another for them. Tomorrow we face a cartel that sees more worth more value in giving our secrets our drone plans to convicted deviant perverts and to maids who have citizenship from other countries.

We face this cartel because all to often WE as Americans ignored the signs of corruption and far to often were to fast to forgive the actions of criminals. We have forgiven them to the point we are bankrupt trying to please them. We have ignored them to putting our nation and our fellow citizens in danger and its no longer just overseas, its here at home OUR home.

Tomorrow as we face the cartel we face losing three main points of being American.
1, Freedom of religion
2, Freedom of speech
3, Freedom to own a gun

When you lose those three things you lose the very heart of America and the very reason for our founding. Tomorrow we face the cartel and the most direct attack on American soil to our foundation. A loss tomorrow means we live no better then citizens of Mexico with our very lives hanging on the whim of a corrupt godless criminal empire.

Tomorrow is not the fight of your life. Tomorrow is the fight FOR your life.*


----------



## Buck111 (Nov 8, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> FBI Director James Comey's announcement that he is clearing Hillary Clinton of any wrongdoing was that moment when I realized it's over.  America the beautiful is no more.  She has been replaced by something that is insidiously evil, lawless, and corrupt to it's very core. The foundation upon which America once stood has just been shattered as surely as if some invisible hand had taken a sledge hammer to the four corners of our land.
> 
> The American Justice System has been irreparably compromised, the confidence of the FBI, NYPD law enforcement and US citizens has just been utterly destroyed and America as we once knew it is officially gone.
> 
> ...


I was with you til you started campaigning. 
What's that the Bible says about serving two masters?


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 8, 2016)

Buck111 said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > FBI Director James Comey's announcement that he is clearing Hillary Clinton of any wrongdoing was that moment when I realized it's over.  America the beautiful is no more.  She has been replaced by something that is insidiously evil, lawless, and corrupt to it's very core. The foundation upon which America once stood has just been shattered as surely as if some invisible hand had taken a sledge hammer to the four corners of our land.
> ...



The other is money.  Money has nothing to do with voting for a president that will keep us free.  The Bible says nothing about forbidding Christians from supporting a presidential candidate.  You didn't vote?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 8, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *We tomorrow face the most powerful and most deadly cartel in our history. A cartel which has in the past smuggled drugs from south America into the United States via Mena Arkansas. We face a cartel that sold guns to Mexican drug lords which lead DIRECTLY to the deaths of two U.S. lawmen and THOUSANDS of Mexican citizens IN their country.
> 
> Tomorrow we face the cartel that used Chris Stevens that sold guns to terrorists. Tomorrow we face the cartel that called Beau Bergdahl a hero when he walked away from his post and it cost 6 American servicemen their lives. Tomorrow we face a cartel that gave 1.7 BILLION dollars to the mother of Islamic State terrorists {Iran}.
> 
> ...


Why do you blame Iran when it was Nato/Gulf states in reality?


----------



## Buck111 (Nov 8, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



So you can serve two masters as long as one of them is not money? If that is the case, both candidates seem to be serving mammon (which means "riches" by the way and not "money") more than their "god". Therefore, anybody who supports either candidate supports their love of riches. By proxy, anybody supporting those who serve two masters (or just the one master, mammon) also serve two masters (or the one master, mammon)

Can one serve both the devil and the Almighty, since the devil is not concerned with mammon, only your soul?
Two masters is two masters. 

"You didn't vote?"
Did the Christ vote?


----------

